# billing threatened abortion during OB global



## Charlotte Kay (May 28, 2014)

I need help, I am so confused. When you have a insurance pt that is in the OB global package and they have a threatened abortion scare. Can you or do you charge for that visit or will it too be a no charge. I am just confused because it is a problem. The pt can have several visits out of the normal, then everything return to a normal pregnacy. This would put it outside of the normal 13 OB visit limit.


----------



## Thouvenel (May 28, 2014)

This is considered outside the global as it is a complication.  I would bill for the visit and the work associated with it.


----------



## Thouvenel (May 28, 2014)

This is considered outside the global as it is a complication.  I would bill for the visit and the work associated with it.


----------



## Charlotte Kay (May 28, 2014)

*Thank you*

I have billed for them in the past, now we have insurances that are coming back and taking money back. Was just curious as to what other people were doing in this situation. However, with this new year, they are wanting money back for everything.....LOL.    Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## wrightju1 (May 29, 2014)

We are having a similare problem with Aetna in particular.  We have laborists on duty and when we have patients come in with what amounts to "discomforts of pregnancy" we bill an office visit.  Aetna has decided that is part of the global for delivery since these laborists are in the group and specialty of the patients regulare ob.

Has anyone else seen this lately, and if so have you been able to resolve it?


----------

